# Aktuelle Kernel .config ermitteln



## reweiss (1. März 2006)

Hi an alle Helfenden ;-)

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem. Um meine WLAN Karte zu Installieren muß ich meinen Kernel neu installieren und 3 Einstellungen in der .config ändern. Da ich nicht die ganze .config durchgehen möchte um alles einzustellen (verstehe das ganze Zeug eh nicht) habe ich mit gedacht ob man nicht die aktuelle .config nehmen kann. Mein Kernel läuft ja jetzt ohne Probleme. Ich muß halt nur 3 Einstellungen ändern. Ich habe schon mal nach .configs gesucht aber natürlich nichts gefunden. (außer die im Kernelsource Ordner und /configs) Kann ich irgendwie die .config aus dem aktuellen Kernel erstellen. Der Kernel den ich gebootet habe? Oder gibt es die Möglichkeir die 3 Einstellungen die ich in der .config machen muß irgendwie in dem aktuellen Kernel zu ändern?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

MfG reyk


----------



## reweiss (1. März 2006)

kann es sein das es mit 

make oldconfig 

geht. Ich probiers gerade mal aus!


----------



## deepthroat (1. März 2006)

Hi.

Das oldconfig make Target funktioniert nur mit einer vorhandenen .config Datei einer (älteren) Version eines Kernels. Ist keine .config Datei vorhanden werden nur Standardoptionen benutzt.

Wenn du Glück hast kannst du die Konfiguration aus der Datei /proc/config.gz extrahieren - die ist allerdings nur vorhanden wenn du diese Option beim Kompilieren des aktuell laufenden Kernels angeschaltet hast.

Wenn du Debian bzw. ein Derivat benutzt und beim Kernel bauen make-kpkg verwendet hast, findest du die config in /boot/config-<kernel-version>.

Wenn du eine von den Dateien gefunden hast, solltest du die (evtl. entpackt) als .config Datei in dein Linux Quellverzeichnis kopieren und erstmal make oldconfig aufrufen. Dann kannst du einfach die Konfiguration mit make menuconfig bzw. gconfig etc. ändern.

Gruß


----------



## RedWing (1. März 2006)

> Wenn du Glück hast kannst du die Konfiguration aus der Datei /proc/config.gz extrahieren - die ist allerdings nur vorhanden wenn du diese Option beim Kompilieren des aktuell laufenden Kernels angeschaltet hast.



Ob die Datei vorhanden ist kannst du ja Prüfen. Bspw mit zcat.
Wenn die Datei existiert reicht ein make cloneconfig aus.
Dann kannst du die nötigen Optionen in der .config ändern und den Kernel neu übersetzen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## reweiss (2. März 2006)

Also mit oldconfig hat es soweit funktioniert. Mir ging es bloss darum den Kernel starten zu können mit den 3 Einstellungen die ich ändern mußte. Jetzt geht das Problem mit madwifi weiter  Also ich habe jetzt alles so gemacht wie es auf der madwifi Seite steht. Ich habe alle sachen in der Kernel .config geändert, den Kernel neu Compiliert und es jetzt auch mal geschaft den Kernel zu starten. Allerdings bekomme ich immernoch bei "make install" im madwifi Ordner immernoch unresolved Symbols. Nicht mehr so viele wie vorher aber ich bekomme sie halt noch.
ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

(export MODULEPATH=/lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9custom/net; /sbin/depmod -ae)
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9custom/net/ath_pci.o
depmod: alloc_netdev
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9custom/net/wlan.o
depmod: PDE
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9custom/net/wlan_ccmp.odepmod: crypto_alloc_tfm
depmod: crypto_cipher_setkey
depmod: crypto_free_tfm
depmod: crypto_cipher_encrypt
make -C ./tools install || exit 1
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Temp/madwifi-ng-r1457-20060228/tools'
install -d /usr/local/bin
for i in athstats 80211stats athkey athchans athctrl athdebug 80211debug wlanconfig; do \
install $i /usr/local/bin/$i; \
strip /usr/local/bin/$i; \
done
install -d /usr/local/man/man8
install -m 0644 man/*.8 /usr/local/man/man8
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Temp/madwifi-ng-r1457-20060228/tools'
[root@localhost madwifi-ng-r1457-20060228]#

Ich habe google bereit komplet durchgearbeitet aber keine Antwort gefunden. Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## deepthroat (2. März 2006)

Hi.

Erzähl uns erstmal was _genau_ du gemacht hast. Du hast Einstellungen geändert?! Welche? Du hast bestimmte Befehle zum Konfigurieren bzw. zum Kompilieren ausgeführt?! Welche? Welche Distribution verwendest du? Warum verwendest du eine uralte Kernel Version?

Gruß


----------

